
Court Rules Photographer Gave Up Exclusive Licensing Rights by Posting on Insta - toomuchtodo
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/court-rules-photographer-gave-up-licensing-rights-by-posting-instagram-1290170
======
throwaway888abc
"Here, [Sinclair] granted Instagram the right to sublicense the Photograph,
and Instagram validly exercised that right by granting Mashable a sublicense
to display the Photograph," rules Wood.

Wood comes to this conclusion by discussing how Sinclair agreed to Instagram's
Terms of Use when creating her account. Those terms granted to Instagram "a
non-exclusive, fully paid and royalty-free, transferable, sub-licensable,
worldwide license to the Content."

Wood writes that because Sinclair "uploaded the Photograph to Instagram and
designated it as 'public,' she agreed to allow Mashable, as Instagram’s
sublicensee, to embed the Photograph in its website."

